# Valspar paint from Lowe's



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

In the past year I used quite a lot of spray paint for my buildings and other structures around the garden railway. I found Testor cans do not provide good resolution. There are always large droplets in each spray. And the bad smell come from those paints lasts forever. While Tamiya cans are better but they are expensive. Recently, I found out Lowe's carries Valspar product. The quality of the midst in each spray is way above those from Testor or Tamiya. In addition, Valspar paints are much cheaper. Lowe's sold a 12-Oz. can of Valspar for less than $ 4.00 while the local toyshop in my area sold me a 3.5-Oz. can of Tamiya for $6.00. To my knowledge, only Lowe's sells Valspar paint, I don't see them in Home Depot or ACE.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Try their > Find a Dealer < page.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I think Valspar is Lowe's "home brand", which is why they've been selling off all their stock of other brands. That's also why you won't find Valspar at Home Depot, etc.

It's like our once local, now regional, supermarket chain: Wegman's. For many things, they carry only one national brand plus their own home brand. I dislike home brands. Yes, for many thing the home brand is as good as the national brand, and often cheaper, but there often is no consistency in quality. The home brand can change suppliers at will, so the home brand soup you buy this week might taste different from the home brand soup you bought last week.

Lowe's brand of ceiling fans can't be bought anywhere else. Much the same thing as the "house" brand of TVs at Best Buy. Can be okay, but you don't really know who made it. Kinda hard to develop any brand loyalty.

Then there's Harbor Freight.....


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Valspar is a well known international maker of many types of industrial, marine and consumer paints. Been around for a long time
http://www.valsparglobal.com/brands/brands_industrial.jsp
Lowes has no doubt struck a deal with them to sell their products, and maybe a specific product line for them, but Valspar is not a "home" paint by any means

Jerry


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I stand corrected.

But who else sells them, besides Lowe's? Can't say I've seen Valspar in any other store in recent years.

JackM


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Well Jack that is interesting to me. I was under the impression Valspar was an industrial paint in that it was prevalent during my time as a marine engineer. Now as you pointed out Lowe's carries it and and is seems so does Ace Hardwars

http://www.valsparpaint.com/en/find-the-right-product/ace/index.html

as well as several independent hardware and retail paint outlets around DC/Baltimore.

So aparently an industrial paint supplier is branching out into consumer retail

I think I will check out the nearest paint place, about a mile from me and see what they are carrying. 

Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Valspar also has a line of concrete stains and paints, which I used last summer. I concur w/ Jerry, they've been around a long time.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to visit places other than the "big box" stores.

JackM


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been using it for years inside and outside my house. Local lumber yard has it, not sure about the spray paint, have to check. I've been pretty disappointed in Krylon lately.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> I I've been pretty disappointed in Krylon lately.


Me too, Jerry.... Switched over Rustoleum's Painter's Touch 2X... 

Experience shows it much better covering and handling than Krylon... It appears that Krylon has changed the formulas again..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I used that same Rustoleum Stan, had good luck with it. Sprays nice and fine also.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"I've been pretty disappointed in Krylon lately."

Me too. It's all vehicle, and not enough pigment to cover anything. I switched to OSH's house brand, and would never go back. It's made by a major manufacturer whose name escapes me at the moment.


----------

